# Seadek or no Seadek



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I have a brand new roll of brushed light gray Seadek. I had plans to put it in the cockpit of my last skiff but never got to it. I like idea of the extra cushion and that it matches my skiff. But hesitant because of I’m afraid it will discolor the gel coat from rest of skiff as boat ages. I keep skiff covered when not in use but did notice this on my last skiff when I replaced the Seadek. It was garage kept. Anyone have experience with this when you take Seadek off?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Same with decals


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Seadeck wont discolor uour gel. Your gel will discolor everywhere the seadeck isnt.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

That’s what I meant to say. I guess the platform won’t be as noticeable as doing front hatch. I’m also assuming once you commit to Seadek you have to stay with it because of this issue. Was just wondering if it is something that can be buffed out or something you just live with.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I just did my cockpit in a new to me HB Guide with a product/company called DekIt here in Charleston. I believe it’s a bit firmer than Seadek, and can hit it with the pressure washer and it won’t tear or scar. So far I love it as does my 80 lbs skiff pup!

Edit- I realize I didn’t answer you question or help in anyway...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dri-dek


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Str8-Six said:


> That’s what I meant to say. I guess the platform won’t be as noticeable as doing front hatch. I’m also assuming once you commit to Seadek you have to stay with it because of this issue. Was just wondering if it is something that can be buffed out or something you just live with.


You certainly can buff it out but it would be all elbow grease unless you remove the pad so you could use power tools.


----------

